# What beach can you sleep at in the bay area?



## zaye rodriguez (Nov 22, 2017)

Okay. So, i see that either no one is willing to help with a place to sleep, or any ither info, we now have to resort to a tent so that we could sleep at night, and be able to get ro our daily lives in the morning. I was wondering is it kegal to sleep on the beach at night, in the bay area. Basically, which beach in the bay area is cool to sleep at night is what i want to know. I need to be able to get to berkeley downtown area everyday though. So, could anyone at least givr me some info on that, if not anything else. Thank yoy so so much in advance. If you feel mire comfortable messaging me, please do


----------



## Bumrumors (Nov 22, 2017)

Try the albany bowl or east into the oaklamd hills, possibly orinda... Be sneaky sneaky and youll be fine.


----------



## Mongo (Nov 23, 2017)

Go to 4th and dwight in berkeley. There are some kooks over there but you can set a tent on the sidewalk and no one will mess with you there and it's fairly hidden.

P.S.
Don't worry about the flashing yellow light on a vehicle its just a security guard for bayer doing his rounds. He could care less what goes on.


----------



## Dameon (Nov 23, 2017)

There is no legal beach in the bay area to sleep on. There are two legal places to sleep: The sidewalk (between certain hours) and a shelter. It's not that people just aren't helping you out, it's that you've got pretty high requirements (room for three, one underaged, for two weeks, gotta be able to get to downtown Berkeley), and that you won't find many people on here who actually have money for a place to put people up, much less $2k/month to live in a bay area apartment. You'll have more luck hitting the local churches up than this place, so don't get bitter that we're not able to save your ass.


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 23, 2017)

Rent a storage unit !


----------



## Buck Toothed Dogo (Nov 23, 2017)

Go to Davenport outside of Santa Cruz


----------

